# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  niacin?

## crazyhorse666

I just went to the 2006 npc midwest muscle classic. It was a good show and I new alot of the guys on stage. I talked to alot of them and not a single one used niacin. I was shocked, I thought that 100mg of niacin half hour before you go on the stage realy brings out vascularity. I also thought that it was something that all bodybuilders do to help them look more shreeded before they go on stage. Whats the deal? any body had any exsperice with Niacin?

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

Alot of guys dont like it because it can cause a burning itching sensation.
I plan on using vanadyl sulfate and alot of L arginine/Orthonine

----------


## Random

Personally i love niacin! Gives me disgusting pumps and vascularity!!!

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

IMO niacin needs to be used over time to eperiance that vascularity. It will give it to you. i even had ppl comment on the vein in my head that stuck out,lol. Niacin truly can do this. it is kinda neat. However, it may take several weeks and you have to take it at 1500mg imo. at least thats what i do. great for cholesterol control, and GH output. i could right i shitload about niacin but i dont feel like it. its one of my fave vitamins. However recently i read it may have a inhbitory affect on fat loss. Im not sure how true it is, but i was pretty ripped on it, and i was taken 1500mg/day, 500x 3.
Realize though you have to work up to 1500 SLOWLY. But take it at night at first to see how you react to the flushing/itching. burning. plus youl get a higher GH spike, maybe.

----------


## Random

> However, it may take several weeks


Wow, ive never heard of that, you have any information on that? For me and everyone and i know thats taken itl, it worked first time....

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> Wow, ive never heard of that, you have any information on that? For me and everyone and i know thats taken itl, it worked first time....


it MAY take several weeks, worst case scenerio.

But we have to differenciate between the actual vasodilation properties of niacin, and the "flush" of the skin. The "flush", IS immediate, and SEEN immediatly as well. Many think they are caused by the same mechanisms, but they are not. The skin flush, redness, burning, and itching is caused by histamine release, as well as a little bit from the actual dilation produced. But mostly the flush is from histamine.This is because niacin has STRONG detox properties. When these toxins are let loose you get a tremendous histamine reaction, hence "flushing". This is why many holistic detox programs have niacin as a main ingrediant. Ever wonder why some young potheads go buy niacin before starting a new job? Yep. it flushes it right out. Its an underground secret in the potsmoking community actually. Theres even a band named "Niacin", i shit you not. Damn musicians and their pot.lol.
But anyway, this flushing goes away when a significant amount of the toxins are purged, though higher doses of niacin will often still produce it. There is no need to go beyond 1500mg but i have doubled that for several weeks with no problems. 
The actual vasodialtion properties of niacin which occur in blood vessels are also immediate, as niacin given right after heart attack decreases cardiac tissue death. However, to SEE this dialation in veins (where we want it) takes time, IMO. As after several weeks is when i noticed it in the VEINS. At least for me it takes time to get to MAXIMUM vascularity. Some improvement may be visible to some ppl in the beginning. However, part of the reason it takes several weeks is that many will not jump right into a 1500mg dose. Even 250mg made me flush for 3 HOURS in the beginning. It is because of this uncomfortable flush that most wil opt to build up to a high dose over 2-3 weeks. And then it will take an additional few weeks to to work its magic. Niacin in some cases will reduce vascularity, like in the legs of women as it is a treatment for varicose veins. But this is because niacen opens up the veins and the slugish blood in the varicosities can finally move through. Veins that feed big muscles will only get bigger because they were created not out of lack of movement, but by the bodies demand for blood supply, and by a very hard to pronounce hormone which actually grows new veins and adds new channels to existing ones.
Another thing about niacins absorbtion is that it is absorbed through the stomach. This is why the flush comes on so fast, like 15 mins. However if you are sedentary, sometimes,(not always) you could sit for 2 hours and not flush. But if you get up and move around, or listen to a rockin tune and BOOM, youl be red as and indian!

taking niacin fir the first time before a contest would be dumb for 2 reasons: 1.) Youll look sunburnt and stupid 2.) the histamine can SOMETIMES cause temporary inflamation of fat and/or skin, makin you look puffy.

Niacin cant be taken with tetracycline antibiotics. They wont absorb.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

oh and because they go right through your stomach, ppl with ulcers should not take high doses, especialy on an empty stomach. niacin can make ulcers worse but generally dosent cause them.

----------


## grvdigr1

is the flush free niacin just as good?

----------


## Random

No, the goal is to get the flush...thats what gives u the vascularity and vasodilation, ive tried flush free and its worthless for me....

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

> is the flush free niacin just as good?


as far as i know its almost just as good for raising good choloesterol. (HDL)

But for for vascularity, i have no experiance with the compound. But i will soon be putting it to the test.

However, like i said in my previous post, the "flushing" and the vasodilation are not related for the most part. And therefore, the true vascularity should be attainable with the flush free niacin, as far as i know, but i will look this up.

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

I am also going to use viargra/cialis combo on top of the vanadyl sulfate stacked on top of L-arginine/Orthonine. If that doesnt get the veins out nothing will!

----------


## crazyhorse666

great post man Im going to ad that in my stack.

----------


## stumbras

so can I take niacin and vanadyl together that about arginine

----------

